# fmh merit list not on website and phn,help plz



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

what the hell..fmh ppl not telling whether my name is in merit list or not on phn neither hav they posted list on their website :S
help me !


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

Same is d case wid me, I hav tried FMH's UAN numbr n its off nd dey ddnt even tell me whether m in d list or nt? nebody knows wts goin on? wud they eva put up merit lists?


----------



## arhama (Mar 12, 2011)

i also want to know my result plz someone help me


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

guyz! the only way to confirm & secure your admission in fmh iz; 'visit there campus.'

& forget about display of merit list on website.........i never heard that fmh ppl uploaded lists on website.


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah ive heard dey have displayed their mbbs list in the college.....and the 2nd merit list of szh is also out i just got a call from them


----------



## soul (Nov 3, 2011)

yeah ppl i called fmh today thy said merit list iz displayed nd u hv to visit da college to see ur nameS.....


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

soul said:


> yeah ppl i called fmh today thy said merit list iz displayed nd u hv to visit da college to see ur nameS.....


does this merit list includes those wich were called 4 d admission or does dis list contains new names?


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

all the names even those who were called


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

shaan1737 said:


> all the names even those who were called


thx, i visited d clg n dey said dat we will display d list ov bds on 3 dec....


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

Emaan said:


> thx, i visited d clg n dey said dat we will display d list ov bds on 3 dec....


ohh i was going to call them tomorrow for that......thnx #happy


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

shaan1737 said:


> ohh i was going to call them tomorrow for that......thnx #happy


calling doesnt help they will request you to come to college!#dull#dull#dull#dull#dull#dull


----------



## ericcantonaxp (Nov 21, 2011)

i also want to know my result


----------

